# UK wide (Sheffield based!) quiz and prize draw Thursday 10th Dec. This week!!



## Bicycle (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi everyone, The helpline suggested we let you all know that the Sheffield group is holding an online fun quiz and a prize draw this Thursday 10th; 7pm for 7.30pm. We'd love you to join us!
This is the link to book: 
www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/prize-draw-social-in-aid-of-diabetes-uk-sheffield-this-thursday-dec-10th-tickets-131866417003


----------

